# [Spielvorstellung] Spider Solitaire



## Ein Keks (18. Dez 2010)

Ich hab vor kurzem aus Langeweile (und weil ich kein gescheites für Mac gefunden hab^^) einen Spider Solitaire Clon gebastelt. Man kann mit 1, 2 und 4 Farben spielen, Züge rückgängig machen und sich Tipps anzeigen lassen. Man kann mit der linken Maustaste eine Karte selektieren/ verschieben und mit der rechten abwählen (drag&drop lässt sich so schlecht mit touchpad spielen^^)
Freu mich auf Feedback und (hoffentlich konstruktive) Kritik.

rapidshare: link
alternativer Link: link
edit: neue Version
@darekkay
punkt 1 und 3 erledigt, drag&drop macht noch ein paar probleme (zeichenreihenfolge) und is desswegen erstma noch nicht drin

mfg Cookie


----------



## darekkay (18. Dez 2010)

Hey, 

das Spiel funtioniert soweit ganz gut 
Hier ein paar Vorschläge von mir:

1.) das aus- und abwählen funktioniert oft nicht wirklich. ich würde das abwählen ebenfalls mit der linken maustaste realisieren. ein großes problem ist das ständige abwählen. mein vorschlag: wenn man eine karte auswählt, und daraufhin eine zweite, dann überprüft man, ob sie passt. falls ja -> verschieben, sonst -> die zweite karte aus- und die erste wieder abwählen. oft versucht man eine karte auszuwählen, was nicht klappt, weil schon irgendeine karte ausgewählt wurde.

2.) wenn du mehr langeweile haben solltest, könntest du das verschieben der karten per drop & drag ja trotzdem umsetzen  

3.) nicht einmal ein "yeah, du hast es geschafft!!", nachdem man das Spiel gewonnen hat... wo bleibt da der Reiz, nochmal zu spielen? xD

4.) müsste ein "Tipp" nicht minus-punkte bringen?

So viel von mir ^^


----------



## Runtime (18. Dez 2010)

Nicht schlecht, aber sollte man nicht zusammenhängende Kartenstapel bewegen können?
Edit:
Kann man ja .


----------

